# Better than a flu shot



## Jillaroo (Sep 23, 2013)

Miss Beatrice,
The church organist,
Was in her eighties
And had never been married.
She was admired for her sweetness
And kindness to all.
One afternoon the pastor
Came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room.
She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea.
As he sat facing her old Hammond organ,
The young minister noticed a  cute glass bowl sitting on top of it.

The bowl was filled with water, and in the water Floated, of all things, a condom!

When she returned
With tea and scones,

They began to chat.
The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity
About the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better
of him and he could no longer resist.

'Miss Beatrice', he said,
'I wonder if you would tell me about this?'
Pointing to the bowl.
'Oh, yes,' she replied, 'Isn't it wonderful?
I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little
package on the ground.
The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would
prevent the spread of disease.
Do you know I haven't had the flu All winter.'


----------



## TICA (Sep 23, 2013)

hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good one.


----------

